# Meyers E60 pump problem,HELP!!



## Markd1990 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ok guys,I'm new to plowing this is my 1st season doing it.So far i've replaced the C valve and a line due to the pump not going to the right.Now my new problem is that when i lift the plow up it starts to fall down immeditaly.I put new fluid in it and still nothing.So i took the plow off and ran the pump to the up position,and it stays up,i lock it in the down position and try to push down on it and it won't budge,can someone please help me,i'm going crazy..lol.Thanks guys.


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

First check your A valve [Black wire] see if the o rings ok if not replace it. If so, ground it out on the - post, touch black wire to + post see if it moves freely in, out if not replace it. If it stills not working you need to disasemble it replace all your o-rings. if that doesn't work you need to replace the base. But if it is angling to the left while its dropping check the B valve [red wire] it could have bad o-rings. Good luck
Mark


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Ill put money one that you will need a new seal on the lifting ram....Rob


----------



## Markd1990 (Dec 24, 2004)

ok,the plow goes left and right just fine,no problems there.It just won't stay up.I'll start off by doing what markf said then i'll go from there.The pump is only one year old and when i had everything put on the truck the pump was gone through and had all new o rings put in it just to be on the safe side.So i guess well see what happens.What if i have a leak on one of my hoses?Will that make this happen?Just a thought.Thanks


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Robhollar said:


> Ill put money one that you will need a new seal on the lifting ram....Rob


At the bottom of your lifting ram there is a seal. If it fails it will do just what your explaning. Ask nate hed be able to tell ya....Rob


----------



## Markd1990 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yep i think you may be right,it looks very wet around the seal,i'll run up to mulch n more on sunday and pick up a new one.Hopefully thats the problem.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I dont think we are talkin about the same seal. Theres a seal at the bottom of the lifting ram, its an internal part and you cant see it without taking the top of the tank off. Basicly when you lift the plow theres pressure on the bottom of this seal, and since this is prob failing its leaking off your pressure and the blade is dropping. It shouldnt be too much of a prob to fix...Rob


----------



## Markd1990 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well she's all fixed up.You were right rob.Thanks gain,maybe i'll see ya around sometime.Thanks,Mark


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

Your Welcome!
Change your fluid in it a lot. that will help keep metal, ice out of your seals.


----------



## keith2001ram (Jun 24, 2017)

i know this an old thread but my e60 motor will run but plow wont move at all...i have pressure out of the right angle ram hose..but not the left and it will not raise ..have magnetism at lift coil but nothing.. took off fill cap and no pressure at all.. driving me crazy


----------

